# xterm not responding any keyboard input



## max7w (May 13, 2009)

I rarely use xterm (use urxvt instead), when I used it last time about two month ago it worked fine. Since I portupgraded several times. And when I recently tried to use xterm for some reasons, I encountered, that it not responding any keyboard input, but it acts with mouse - if copy some text and paste it in xterm it appeares in it, scrolling also work. What could happened with xterm?
xterm -v: X.Org 6.8.99.903(242)
FreeBSD 7.1-STABLE i386.


----------



## SirDice (May 14, 2009)

Xorg 6.8? Are you sure you updated recently? Xorg is at 7.4 now.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 14, 2009)

My xterm has the same version string, and I'm up-to-date with Xorg (well, everything, really).


```
$ xterm -version 
X.Org 6.8.99.903(242)
$ pkg_info | grep -i xorg
xorg-7.4_2          X.Org complete distribution metaport
```

Deinstall/reinstall the xterm port?


----------



## SirDice (May 14, 2009)

Weird.. Anyway...

Could the OP post the /var/log/Xorg.0.log? There may be some clues in there.


----------



## max7w (May 14, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Deinstall/reinstall the xterm port?


Yes, I tried, but with no effect.



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> Weird.. Anyway...
> 
> Could the OP post the /var/log/Xorg.0.log? There may be some clues in there.


Here it is /var/log/Xorg.0.log


----------



## SirDice (May 14, 2009)

Hmm.. It looks like HAL does pickup your mouse and keyboard:

```
(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Keyboard
(II) LoadModule: "kbd"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so
(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.3.2
        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
(**) AT Keyboard: always reports core events
(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"
(**) AT Keyboard: Protocol: standard
(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"
(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"
(**) AT Keyboard: XkbRules: "xorg"
(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
(**) AT Keyboard: XkbModel: "pc105"
(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"
(**) AT Keyboard: XkbLayout: "us"
(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"
(**) AT Keyboard: CustomKeycodes disabled
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
(II) config/hal: Adding input device PS/2 Mouse
(II) LoadModule: "mouse"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so
(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.4.0
        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
(**) PS/2 Mouse: Device: "/dev/sysmouse"
(==) PS/2 Mouse: Protocol: "Auto"
(**) PS/2 Mouse: always reports core events
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
(==) PS/2 Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
(**) PS/2 Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) PS/2 Mouse: Buttons: 9
(**) PS/2 Mouse: Sensitivity: 1
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "PS/2 Mouse" (type: MOUSE)
(**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) PS/2 Mouse: SetupAuto: hw.iftype is 4, hw.model is 0
(II) PS/2 Mouse: SetupAuto: protocol is SysMouse
(II) 3rd Button detected: disabling emulate3Button
```


```
(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
(WW) Disabling Mouse1
(WW) Disabling Keyboard1
```

You could try adding *Option "AllowEmptyInput" "off"* to the server section of xorg.conf to force it to use the keyboard/mouse you have defined.


----------



## max7w (May 15, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> You could try adding *Option "AllowEmptyInput" "off"* to the server section of xorg.conf to force it to use the keyboard/mouse you have defined.


I had it earlier in my xorg.conf. During my attempts to force xterm work properly I tried with *"AllowEmptyInput" "off"* and disabled hal and vice versa, but keyboard input didn't work in xterm. And, btw, in all cases all other applications worked fine. And one more, earlier I could kill X session by pressing Ctrl+Alt+BackSpace, but now it don't work. May be it relate to this problem?


----------



## richardpl (May 16, 2009)

That is not related to your problem.
Developers decided to enable Option "DontZap" by default.

You could trace xterm with truss(from inside another working terminal emulator).


----------



## rocky (May 16, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> My xterm has the same version string, and I'm up-to-date with Xorg (well, everything, really).
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



The problem may be caused by wrong settings in X resources. You may try to delete (backup it first) the file *~/.Xdefaults*. You should also ensure that hal+dbus are enabled in your */etc/rc.conf*


----------

